# What is field archery



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

If you have 10 minutes, watch all 3 of these videos and you should have a very good idea about the 3 different rounds in "Field" archery.

Basically you walk around courses set up in multiples of 14 target shooting stations and shoot at black/white targets from 20 feet to 80 yards. 4 arrows at each target x 14 targets = 56 arrows per unit, and 2 units makes a complete round of 28 targets and 112 arrows total (not counting warmup/practice) If you shoot fixed pins, you're probably going to fall into one of the "Bowhunter Freestyle" divisions based on your age/gender.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBzWnNvMdE - Field round

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbeLpCZjx6s - Hunter round

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFJ84eKtgl4 - Animal round

Field archery is a lot of fun, you should go try it out.

*edit* all of the above assumes you were referring to NFAA "Field archery' FITA/World Archery Field is very similar but there are only 12 targets per unit, only 3 arrows are shot per target from only one distance/position per shooting station, the targets are black with yellow dots, and it's shot in meters instead of yards..... Also half of the targets are "unmarked", meaning the archer has to determine the distance.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sJb7oSMLnU - World Archery Field


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

Interesting, does anyone shoot traditional in field archery?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

wmkimura said:


> Interesting, does anyone shoot traditional in field archery?


NFAA has a traditional category and WA has a barebow category.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wmkimura said:


> Interesting, does anyone shoot traditional in field archery?


Yes. Some very good shooters


----------



## arbor (Feb 3, 2017)

Good info!


----------



## SilicaGhost (Aug 16, 2018)

Excellent thread! Thanks.


----------



## vtaflyer (Feb 23, 2019)

to Nestly-

Thanks so much for the links. I'm as green as they come and this is a big help.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the info!!!

Now you have me interested in yet another form of archery! My wife is going to love you all.


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2015)

This clears up a lot of questions I had about the animal round. Thanks.


----------



## MLAV (Jul 24, 2012)

field archery is great fun and even the top level shooters are friendly and helpful. the barebow class is really going srong these days


----------



## MLAV (Jul 24, 2012)

I just had a chance to watch the videos from the links Nestly's post. Good info there but there is one error in the Animal round Video, You shoot from the yellow stakes not the white / Field round Stakes, Kinda suprised NFAA let that slip by!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The NFAA Field Nationals will be in Yankton S.D. this year in July (see NFAA web site for information) 3 Days of competition, 28 Field Round, 28 Hunter & 28 Animal. Compounds, Recurves & some Longbow shooters too. If nothing happens, I will be there. I say the Field Round separates the men from the boys when it comes to archery. You will meet & see some great archers/people.


----------



## BiillStorm (Aug 2, 2015)

Barebow field archery is freaking HUGE in Europe, and is rapidly growing here in the US. There are videos on YouTube of swarms of people following champions during finals, and it looks like a PGA tournament, except chasing up and down hills with grass and trees. We get all neat and mowed and channeled here in the US, but over the pond it's more of a pretend hunt.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Field shooting came many years before 3D and was once used to practice for hunting. Like 3D, it started off as unknown yardage and the FITA field still has unknown yardage the first day. Once 3D came out, people flocked to it as a practice to hunting. Now 3D, like field is more of a tournament sport than as practice for hunting. 3D is also moving to known distance by many yardage challenged archers. Both 3D and field offer a trail shoot at different distances. The big difference is the distance shot. Field will go out to 80 yards while most 3D archers will shoot out to 40 yards with the pros going to 50 yards. 

Field shoots are dying in most state because of the rules and distance shot. You almost have to bring a lawyer with you when shooting field because of the rules. I shoot many field rounds up to National NFAA field and National FITA field and the first thing I do when I join a group is to say that this is my first field round and help me with the rules because everyone believes in different rules without actually reading them. Archers also have never shot over 50 yards today and find that 60 yards and over are beyond their ability. I met a very good 3D pro archer and talked him into shooting a practice NFAA field round with me. He had 5 pins on his sight but never heard of stacking his pins to get over 50 yards. He had his pins set for 10-50 yards. When I taught him how to stack his pins, he said that he would have no use for it in 3D or hunting but it was a nice trick to learn.

So try a NFAA field or a FITA field as it will make you a better shot. Four arrows at each target will give you more info than one arrow on how you are shooting and what you need to do to improve yourself. I would love to see more that one Field shoot a year. And as long as Bruce keeps changing the location of the NFAA Nationals to Yangton after I make plans for Darrington, buy airplane tickets, and have sons in Washington State take vacation during that time, I will have trouble attending. See you in Seattle the end of July.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't understand why people perpetuate the idea the Field archery rules are difficult or complicated. Other than equipment rules for classes, what rules are not covered in the 3minute NFAA videos linked above that an average field shooter should need to concern themselves with? If you watch that video, you should know everything you need to know to go shoot Field. The number of written rules, and the number of words in those rules aren't substantially different than the number of rules or the number of words used to write those rules compared to any other type of competitive archery game, IMO. Each of the last 4 years I have shot multiple rounds with people that have never shot Field before and not one as expressed any concern about the rules of the game being difficult to understand or remember. The only confusion I see is when the standard NFAA rules are not used, but that's not the fault of Field any more than IBO and ASA using different rules in 3D.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Question. I am a NFAA member & plan to shoot the NFAA 2 day Target Nationals in Yankton, S.D in Sept.. The IFAA will be having Nationals RIGHT AFTER the NFAA target. IF I want to stay & shoot the IFAA will my NFAA membership be sufficient or do I have to join IFAA also? Never shot any IFAA b/4.. Anyone. I could not find what I was looking for on their web site & e-mailed an official but no response yet.


----------



## dutchy_919 (Mar 27, 2019)

the most fun you can have with a bow and arrow!


----------



## lvetohunt (Feb 24, 2008)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

NFAA members can shoot IFAA


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

nock tune said:


> NFAA members can shoot IFAA


Wow, there is some room for confusion there, because IFAA can translate to more than one different organization. First thing that came to my mind was International Field Archery Association, so I almost answered that NFAA members are automatically members of IFAA.

But then I saw your location information as Ill./Ia border (Illinois / Iowa border) so maybe you are talking about Illinois or Iowa? And then even more confusing, how can a State (or an International) Association have a National competition?

As the Eight Ball said "clear as mud".


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

OK, looking at the Yankton Archery Center calendar, you are talking about the IFAA World Bowhunter Championship 
When Sep 9 – 15, 2019
Description For more information visit the International Field Archery Association website at www.ifaa-archery.org

On the IFAA website you can download the rules for the event.

And so the answer is YES, if you are a member of the NFAA you can compete in the IFAA World Bowhunter Championship.


----------



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Great fun, kinda like golf but you are using a bow!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

If you folks do Facebook, go to the NFAA Facebook page - they are doing a series of introductions that address one target at a time, reviewing the distances and how it is shot. I've caught a couple flaws (or room for improvement) in their statements already, as they should mention on the distances using the 35cm face about first shooters shooting the bottom target, archer in the left in the left target. Also they were not clear about switching shooting order and left / right position when you go from target 14 to target 15 and from 28 back to 1. But generally a good introduction to what you'll see and do on a range.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

wa-prez said:


> If you folks do Facebook, go to the NFAA Facebook page - they are doing a series of introductions that address one target at a time, reviewing the distances and how it is shot. I've caught a couple flaws (or room for improvement) in their statements already, as they should mention on the distances using the 35cm face about first shooters shooting the bottom target, archer in the left in the left target. Also they were not clear about switching shooting order and left / right position when you go from target 14 to target 15 and from 28 back to 1. But generally a good introduction to what you'll see and do on a range.


That's pretty cool... new folks should almost feel like they've shot the Badlands before. Since I'm local to Mechanicburg, I may try to do something like for one or two of M-burgs ranges before Outdoor Nats come back.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

nestly said:


> That's pretty cool... new folks should almost feel like they've shot the Badlands before. Since I'm local to Mechanicburg, I may try to do something like for one or two of M-burgs ranges before Outdoor Nats come back.


Love the courses and range management at Mechanicsburg. One of my favorite "special touches" that I see there are the nice signs for shortcuts to your first target of the morning. Signs will point to "Targets 8-12", then "Targets 11-12" where the trail forks for example.

And the range captains are very helpful, even helped me find a missing arrow one time, and another time when we had to move along with an arrow still in the brush, they said they'd keep looking for it between groups - and it DID get located.

Beautiful course with mild terrain (from a west-coast viewpoint).


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

Great info! Something I'd like to try out for sure!


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

Good info for a new guy like me.


----------



## UncleSi (Jan 12, 2016)

In a nutshell... it's like a round of golf only better!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

UncleSi said:


> In a nutshell... it's like a round of golf only better!


That's the comparison I use when trying to explain to non-archers.

Target is like the Driving Range, Indoor like the Putting Green, and Field like playing the whole course.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*IMHO. Every Trad and BB recurve archer should be shooting Field. Simply, the best way to improve your skills.*


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

wa-prez said:


> Target is like the Driving Range, Indoor like the Putting Green, and Field like playing the whole course.


I like that.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

equilibrium said:


> *IMHO. Every Trad and BB recurve archer should be shooting Field. Simply, the best way to improve your skills.*


My skills haven't been improving much, but field is still my favorite.


----------



## Chasing60X (Sep 13, 2019)

By far my favorite game !


----------



## pitchfire (Sep 18, 2019)

Thought this was as good a place as any to ask. What is WA?


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Not sure what context you're asking, but possibly *W*orld *A*rchery (formerly FITA)


----------



## pitchfire (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## khlessy93 (Oct 1, 2019)

Coll vids, good info


----------



## khlessy93 (Oct 1, 2019)

so many acronyms to know haha


----------



## khlessy93 (Oct 1, 2019)

I would definitely try this though


----------



## d500lnn (Jan 4, 2019)

nestly said:


> If you have 10 minutes, watch all 3 of these videos and you should have a very good idea about the 3 different rounds in "Field" archery.
> 
> Basically you walk around courses set up in multiples of 14 target shooting stations and shoot at black/white targets from 20 feet to 80 yards. 4 arrows at each target x 14 targets = 56 arrows per unit, and 2 units makes a complete round of 28 targets and 112 arrows total (not counting warmup/practice) If you shoot fixed pins, you're probably going to fall into one of the "Bowhunter Freestyle" divisions based on your age/gender.
> 
> ...


Good info. Thanks


----------



## Rosie Canuck (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice videos. That looks seriously fun! 
Thanks nestly.


----------



## ParticleMan (Nov 2, 2019)

nestly said:


> If you have 10 minutes, watch all 3 of these videos and you should have a very good idea about the 3 different rounds in "Field" archery.
> 
> Basically you walk around courses set up in multiples of 14 target shooting stations and shoot at black/white targets from 20 feet to 80 yards. 4 arrows at each target x 14 targets = 56 arrows per unit, and 2 units makes a complete round of 28 targets and 112 arrows total (not counting warmup/practice) If you shoot fixed pins, you're probably going to fall into one of the "Bowhunter Freestyle" divisions based on your age/gender.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize this was a thing! Must try... Thanks Nestly


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

grantmac said:


> NFAA has a traditional category and WA has a barebow category.


NFAA now has a Barebow Recurve category that conforms to USA Archery / World Archery Barebow rules, so you can do both with the same equipment.


----------



## MikeB1980 (Jan 18, 2020)

Look like this would be fun to try sometime. I had never even heard of it before.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

It is SO much fun.

I always say if Indoor archery is like golf putting green and Outdoor Target is like golf driving range, Field is actually going out and playing the course!


----------



## 27:3 Archery (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes here in SoCal in Simi Valley we are blessed to have Conejo Valley Archery Club. Our 80 acre facility includes a 28 target NFAA Certified, 5-Star Roving Field Range. It’s an amazing place and Field Archery is where it’s at! We use this every month as our club shoot and compete through the year for top marks. Those are just some of the few ends that make Field Archery so challenging and you get to shoot 4 arrows per end!!


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

27:3 Archery said:


> Yes here in SoCal in Simi Valley we are blessed to have Conejo Valley Archery Club. Our 80 acre facility includes a 28 target NFAA Certified, 5-Star Roving Field Range. It’s an amazing place and Field Archery is where it’s at! We use this every month as our club shoot and compete through the year for top marks. Those are just some of the few ends that make Field Archery so challenging and you get to shoot 4 arrows per end!!
> View attachment 7053937


*Beautiful.*


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

27:3 Archery said:


> Yes here in SoCal in Simi Valley we are blessed to have Conejo Valley Archery Club. Our 80 acre facility includes a 28 target NFAA Certified, 5-Star Roving Field Range. It’s an amazing place and Field Archery is where it’s at! We use this every month as our club shoot and compete through the year for top marks. Those are just some of the few ends that make Field Archery so challenging and you get to shoot 4 arrows per end!!


Ah yes, I remember shooting the Conejo Valley Archery range when I lived in California. Looks like it is in prime shape.

Our western Washington ranges don't look anything like that!

View attachment 7054529


----------



## 27:3 Archery (Sep 28, 2017)

That’s looks really nice as well! Shooting in a Forrest would be awesome! But yes winter here in Simi Valley Is it’s prime shape and lots of good times to be had out there!! This weekend is our club shoot and I’m looking forward to some great weather.


----------



## xeonnemesis (Jan 23, 2020)

Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jamesdof (Jan 26, 2020)

NFAA has a traditional category


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

27:3 Archery said:


> That’s looks really nice as well! Shooting in a Forrest would be awesome!


NFAA Outdoor Nationals will be at Darrington Washington this year. Three days - Field, Hunter, Animal. 24-26 July 2020.

Here are a couple photos of shots on those ranges.

The 80 yard shot on Cougar range (sorry it came out sideways, don't know how to change that)









This shot with a little uphill gradient









Dylan Range is flat, but wooded too









Hope to see a lot of you there this year!


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 2 labs (Jun 8, 2011)

Great information


----------

